
Markdown Tutorial - vinnyglennon
https://www.markdowntutorial.com/
======
raviisoccupied
I am not technical. I started using markdown to write my university papers,
and it really helped with quickly formatting my text (as well as not worrying
about Microsoft Word crashing). I really think more people should be aware of
it as it would speed up so many workflows. Thanks for this tutorial!

------
livealife
Perhaps one of the easiest ways to learn markdown in short time amongst loads
of tutorials online.

~~~
mosselman
When you search for 'markdown cheatsheet' on duck duck go, you get a cheat
sheet at the top. Wouldn't that be enough?

[https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffab&q=markdown+cheatsheet&ia=answ...](https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffab&q=markdown+cheatsheet&ia=answer&iax=1)

~~~
livealife
I don't use duck duck go but this is awesome too!

~~~
mosselman
I highly recommend it, I have been using it for years now.

------
tomcooks
The only problem I have with markdown is that it's inherently based on those
keyboard layouts with easy access to # and `.

In other news, website looks like crap on Firefox mobile.

~~~
JoBrad
I have almost entirely switched to using an editor which supports real-time
preview for Markdown editing. There is a plugin for my editor (VSCode - but
I'm sure that something similar exists for most other editors that support
plugins) which has keyboard shortcuts for marking content as a given type
(e.g. Alt+c will mark selected text as inline code). Perhaps this would
address the problem you're talking about?

~~~
cptskippy
> Perhaps this would address the problem you're talking about?

He's talking about physical keyboard layout, nothing you suggested will help
with that.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout)

~~~
JoBrad
I understand that. If you don't have a # readily available, but your editor
allows you mark a line as Heading 1 by pressing Ctrl+1, then it does in fact
address their problem.

------
forgotmypw17
Markdown is fickle and at times unpredictable, and should not be the default
formatting method for user input, imo.

~~~
scambier
Markdown is at a sweet spot that combines ease of read and write for technical
and non-technical users. It's primarily made to be written and shared as-is.

~~~
tasogare
Sweet spot as long as you don’t want anything basic like using colors. In my
experience Markdown has been about as much painful and frustrating than
helpful.

~~~
shakna
Color isn't really that basic a thing - you need to take into account the
medium that the color will be displayed in to do it correctly.

However, as Markdown is supposed to be nothing more than a superset of HTML,
you can simply reach for CSS. It won't always render the best if you're moving
from Markdown to physical medium, but that's largely dependent on the engine.

~~~
EE84M3i
I very rarely, if ever, encounter markdown inputs where markdown is a superset
of HTML. Almost always script tags and various other sorts of active content
are stripped at the very least.

~~~
shakna
If certain tags are being stripped, then you're probably in a position where
arbitrary input isn't desirable.

If this is an input to a website, for example, the webmaster really doesn't
desire everyone to be able to reinvent the blink tag, or be able to express
everything in rainbow fonts.

In which case Markdown shines, for it's ability to express simple markup, that
can be safely expressed.

------
als0
I recommend reading the past HN post and thread "Don't write documentation in
Markdown"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22675165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22675165)

------
sandGorgon
which flavor of markdown is this ?

~~~
jtvjan
Just the original, Daring Fireball Markdown.

------
alphagrep12345
Why the sudden popularity of markdown these days? I do not understand.

~~~
CharlesW
Markdown is 15 years old, and adoption has been relatively gradual. I believe
you're experiencing the frequency illusion.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cognitive_biases#Frequ...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cognitive_biases#Frequency_illusion)

------
thwave
Markdown has no reasonable support for RTL.

~~~
jedimastert
How do you mean? Markdown is just a funny looking way to type things.

